# "Something Wicked This Way Comes" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter

Kindly join us in putting our hands together to celebrate *Firemajic's* second consecutive win for her entry *"**Excerpts taken from Lillian's journal"*.

She will receive this month's Laureate award and will retain her FoWF membership for another month. Next month's topic will also be her choice.


Kudos, Jul! Super well done. I'd love to see you get a hat trick and go down in history.


----------



## Greimour

Chester's Daughter said:


> I'd love to see you get a hat trick and go down in history.



Gratz, Jul.

Hmm... *Considers taking part* 
I am not that good at poetry, but it is fun taking on those who are better than I. ^_^

Has there never been a 3 consecutive winner for poetry? I guess it is about time someone did then, eh Jul? Can't have fiction competition being the only one. 

Nice work by the way. 


~Kev.


----------



## escorial

well done


----------



## Kevin

what he said^^^^  exclamation point.


----------



## jenthepen

Well done, Jul. That really is a great poem!

jen


----------



## Ethan

well deserved Congratulations.


----------



## Firemajic

Greimour--Thanks for the congrats!
escorial--coming from you--that means a lot, Thank you.
Kevin--what I said..Thanks !
Jen--Thank you, your comments are always a pleasure!

I used to write my poems and hide them away--so Thanks to all who voted for this poem. Peace...Jul

Ethan--Thank you, your poem was wickedly wonderful...


----------



## toddm

Congrats : )


----------



## TKent

Congrats!!!!


----------



## midnightpoet

Very good poem, congrats.


----------



## Firemajic

Thanks Todd and TKent !
midnightpoet--thank you, your poem was chilling--that last line...was not expecting that!!
All of the challenge entries were [IMO] brilliant, and thrilling to read...


----------



## Gumby

Congratulations, Jul! Excellent!


----------



## aj47

Way to go!!!


----------



## Firemajic

Gumby--coming from you---WOW!  Thank you.
astroannie--YEAH!!--er, thank you very much [lol]  Peace...Jul


----------



## Mistique

Congratulations. It was well deserved; it was a beautiful poem.


----------



## Firemajic

Mistique--Thank you so very much. Peace...Jul:biggrin:


----------



## Terry D

Great job, Jul. Wonderful poem. :applouse:


----------



## Firemajic

Terry D--coming from such talent---Thank you! I am honored...


----------



## apple

A wonderful poem, Firemajik,  full of ambience, mystery.  It glowed.  Very well crafted.  Congratulations, winner.


----------



## Firemajic

apple--what a wonderful complement, thank you so very much.  Peace...Jul


----------



## Mutimir

Congratulations!


----------



## Firemajic

Mutimir---Thank you very much.  Peace...Jul


----------

